# fall weekends on the AT or wherever



## mattm59 (Aug 17, 2012)

figuring Ct/MA/NY corrider. Haven't overnighted with a backpack in decades, but recent events (politics/facebook etc... :dunce have created a desire for weekends in the woods. Got equipment coming this week, going to try it out local (blue trail, down the street) pretty soon. That'll let me know where I stand.Feeling optimistic, though I realize I'm slightly beat up. Anyone interested give a shout. Sober but slightly crazy a plus. Swapping stories around a small fire after a decent hike sounds like an ideal alternative to FB and television...


----------



## bigbog (Aug 18, 2012)

Sounds like a plan Matt.  Just my $.01...but there's nothing that cleanses the body and mind....than some amount of...any level of wilderness.


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 26, 2012)

Took a local hike with my new stuff yesterday. Day trip,left from the house, hit tories den, out to a couple reservoirs, same area I mtb now and then. 12 miles fully loaded. New technology is wonderful, I felt real good. Thinking of hitting St. Johns ledges, 18 mile overnighter in a couple weeks if anybodies interested. Also would like to do Lions Head to Everett this fall. Race Brook is real nice. If no interest, solo is cool.


----------

